# Cold As Ice - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

One from Lexington Lab Band's Foreigner set - thanks for listening!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Effortless...so good


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for taking your time to listen to this!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

The playlist on Youtube is great listening. What a talented group of musicians.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

very appreciate - thanks for the post and sharing music!


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Dale, I've been meaning to ask... can you tell us about the green Tele?


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

yes...it was built by Todd Krause (master builder). It came from Wildwood Guitars and i believe its a 2011 guitar. It has a Brazilian Rosewood neck and a bridge pickup wound by Abby (both of which are no longer available from Fender is my understanding) a SDuncan neck humbucker. The only mod i've done is a push/pull on the tone pot to split the coils in the neck pickup to get a bit more authentic tele neck sound if wanted. It's very light and has an aged/relic finish in Sherwood Green. If i've missed something you wanted to know please just ask! Do you like the guitar - how it sounds?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Liking it would be an understatement. It sounds (and looks) amazing. Thanks for sharing!


----------

